# Applying for OnDemand



## bizziemom (Jan 11, 2022)

Is there a way to apply for OnDemand without having to go to the store? Online option? I live 30 min's away from my store and need to go OnDemand due to another job schedule issue that will be coming up.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 11, 2022)

I think you have to talk to your ETL and or Hr before you can go on demand. Not real sure.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 26, 2022)

Make contact with your ETL on the phone or next time you’re in the store and talk to them.

They’ll need to partner with HR to change your job role and have you digitally accept in Workday the offer letter and agreement (you’re technically switching job descriptions with this) — since this is paid time, you will need to complete it in store while clocked in, not at home.

Keep in mind, the store does not _have to_ let you go On Demand. This is a case-by-case thing and your ability to move to this role depends on many factors, including:

capacity — the store cannot have more than 10% of its hourly Team Members as ODTM.
standing — are there any performance issues, attendance issues, or CCAs/PIPs/finals the Team Member is on?
tenure — you cannot be On Demand if you have been at Target less than 90 days


----------

